# help with lizardmen



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

im new to fantasy and im a bit lost with what to get next for my lizardmen there's not a lot that sound that good other than some more skinks and another stegadon so i have

slann
chakax
skink priest
scar vet on cold one (normally used as a champ for cold ones)

40 saurus with spears
12 skinks

7 cold ones
10 temple guard

stegadon

any advice would be grate.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Some Chameleon Skinks or Terradon Riders could do you well. 10 Temple Guard doesn't really seem sufficient to protect your Slann


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree, at least another box of T-guard. Another thing to look into are salamanders. Forcing the enemy to take a panic test with a single casualty can work wonders.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Durzod said:


> I agree, at least another box of T-guard. Another thing to look into are salamanders. Forcing the enemy to take a panic test with a single casualty can work wonders.


spot on.

In 8th Salamanders are insane. The new "touched=hit" for templates makes them far, far superior to razordons. On a Good day a Razordon can hit 10 things max, a Salamander can hit double that. 

Vs low leadership armies, the Salamander will win you games. I hate facing them with my Gobbos as I'm forced to target them first, leaving my opponent's main force unmolested for at least 1 turn.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Across a flank, Salamanders are scary good (almost broken). I agree about the chameleons. You need war machine hunters/harassers. Another unit that I found was surprisingly useful is cold one cavalry. You have to drop a large amount of points into the unit as you need at least 10 to break ranks. If you can hit a flank charge you can do a huge amount of damage. Just yesterday I was playing against a goblin player and got a flank charge on a giant. I broke it, overan into a flank charge on a chariot, killed it. Then I overan into another chariot and killed it. I am not sure about the point value that I killed, but it looks like the unit paid for itself. I was suprised that it did so well (with a little help from a necrotic ooze river anyway-poison attacks ftw).

Another thing that is useful (if only to draw fire in the early turns of the game) is a unit of Terradons. The Vanguard move (12 inches-no charge if you go first) combined with drop rocks and the new stomp attack they get (monstrous cavalry) makes them a good unit to take (just remember that you cannot drop rocks on the same turn that you charge-booo 8th edition--you could in 7th).


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for all your help it looks like i will get a battle force for the cold ones and temple and i will get 3 salamanders thanks again.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree with what they said. If you're going for a Saurus Scarvet, take th eburning blade of Chotec and a Horned one. 

+2 Armor Save (so 2+ right off the bat)
Horned ones do not have stupidity (good)
BBoC does -2 AS, so your opponent has -4 to his AS. -4! That woops ass. Put him in a unit of Cold one Cavalry and you've got a real heavy hitter unit. Perfect anti-Chaos.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Whizzwang said:


> spot on.
> 
> In 8th Salamanders are insane. The new "touched=hit" for templates makes them far, far superior to razordons. On a Good day a Razordon can hit 10 things max, a Salamander can hit double that.


Not too mention they can march and fire, since they're skirmishers. Moving 12 and then firing a fire thrower with -3 to armour saves that cause panic on a single casualty- thats nasty!



Alsojames said:


> I agree with what they said. If you're going for a Saurus Scarvet, take th eburning blade of Chotec and a Horned one.
> 
> +2 Armor Save (so 2+ right off the bat)
> Horned ones do not have stupidity (good)
> BBoC does -2 AS, so your opponent has -4 to his AS. -4! That woops ass. Put him in a unit of Cold one Cavalry and you've got a real heavy hitter unit. Perfect anti-Chaos.


I agree, this is a good setup. The other setup I use is scar vet with sword of the hornet and, oh crap, forgot the armour. ASF is awesome in this edition, since charging doesn't give the first strike anymore.

Get more temple guard, at least one more box. grab a bunch of sallies, and terradons. Also, what's on your stegadon? Terradons are nice, since flyers can now charge over your units, thanks to true line of sight. I don't know how useful saurus cav are, the above story was just as much poor flank protection on the O&G player's part as it was the strength of the saurus. Cav took quite a beating with the advent of steadfast, I find they're often not worth the points.


----------

